# Official: Canon EF 24-105 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 15, 2014)

```
<p>The EF 24–105mm f/3.5–5.6 IS STM lens is the first Canon EF standard zoom lens for full-frame sensor cameras to include a lead screw-type stepping motor (STM) for smooth and quiet AF and tracking while shooting movies or still images. It offers top-notch image quality thanks to two aspheric lenses and a UD lens for sharpness and clarity; optimized lens placement and advanced coatings that reduce ghosting and flare while delivering remarkable color balance; and a 7-blade circular aperture diaphragm that creates gorgeous, soft backgrounds. The lens is compact, has an advanced image stabilization system for up to four stops of compensation, and offers full time manual focus. With full-frame compatibility, outstanding STM AF performance, and covering a popular zoom range, the EF 24–105mm f/3.5–5.6 IS STM is an excellent choice.</p>
<p><strong>Canon EF 24-105 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM Specifications</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>The first standard zoom EF lens for full frame sensor cameras to include a lead screw-type stepping motor (STM).</li>
<li>The focusing mechanism employs an inner focus lens, a stepping motor and lead screw to support the Canon EOS Movie Servo AF function and provide smooth and quiet continuous AF during video recording, as well as when shooting photos.</li>
<li>Optical Image Stabilizer provides up to four shutter speed stops of correction*.</li>
<li>New 7-group zoom optics allows for a conveniently compact design and outstanding optical performance.</li>
<li>Two aspheric lenses plus a UD lens combine to provide high-quality results for both still images and movies.</li>
<li>Circular aperture (7 blades) delivers beautiful, soft backgrounds.</li>
<li>Optimized lenscement and coatings deliver exceptional color balance, while minimizing ghosting and flare.</li>
<li>Inner focusing system, high-speed CPU and improved AF algorithm allow high-speed autofocus.</li>
<li>Full-time manual focus allows manual focus adjustment while in AF Mode.</li>
</ul>
<div id="attachment_17324" style="width: 444px" class="wp-caption aligncenter"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/24105stmmtf.jpg"><img class="size-full wp-image-17324" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/24105stmmtf.jpg" alt="Canon EF 24-105 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM MTF Charts" width="434" height="232" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Canon EF 24-105 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM MTF Charts</p></div>
<p><strong>Preorder the Canon EF 24-105mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM $599: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1081813-REG/canon_9521b002_ef_24_105mm_f_3_5_5_6_is.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA24105SU.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | Amazon</strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<p> </p>
```


----------



## Random Orbits (Sep 15, 2014)

dilbert said:


> Why do they bother with lenses like this?
> 
> Towards the edges at the wide end, it is just rubbish.
> 
> ...



Hmm... I don't know. Maybe to push down prices and compete in the marketplace? With a MSRP of 600 or about half of the 24-105/24-70 f/4, this is probably designed to be sold with a body for 100-200. Looks like Canon expects prices to fall in the future and is readying less expensive options. Digital is getting less expensive, and with that the cheaper, consumer lenses will be coming back.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm actually glad to see Canon releasing a lens like this. Seems affordable FF is at least one trend they're willing to support.


----------



## Hannes (Sep 15, 2014)

I wouldn't be surprised if they phase out the 24-105 to push the more expensive 24-70. This would make an ideal kit lens for lots of photographers, especially if they get round to releasing a FF rebel camera. 

My last film SLR before DSLR was a eos 300v. That thing weighs less with the kit lens than my 24-105 does by itself. It is great for portability and if FF can become more affordable economies of scale will make it cheaper for everyone.


----------



## dgatwood (Sep 16, 2014)

Hannes said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they phase out the 24-105 to push the more expensive 24-70. This would make an ideal kit lens for lots of photographers, especially if they get round to releasing a FF rebel camera.



I hope not. Yes, this probably will be the new kit lens, but I fully expect Canon to update the 24–105 L soon to better compete with Sigma's offering. If Canon expects their full-frame line to remain competitive among anybody but pure studio shooters, they absolutely *must* have a high-end lens with *at least* a 4:1 zoom ratio covering the wide angle to moderate telephoto zoom range.

I can't imagine Canon seriously being crazy enough to push the 24–70 as a serious alternative to the 24–105. Even the 24–105 is just barely adequate reach-wise. After switching to full-frame, I still find myself wishing I could have my 17–85 back (except in terms of sharpness), because that extra bit of reach between 105 and 135 makes a *huge* difference in situations where you can only realistically carry around one lens.

Yes, there's always going to be a tradeoff between reach and IQ, but not if it means being limited to f/5.6 at a mere 105mm.


----------



## josh27 (Sep 17, 2014)

While its disappointing that this isn't a L-series lens with a fixed f/stop, it appears to be a similar lens to the EF-S 18-135 STM geared for dual pixel video focusing on a future full frame canon camera, like a 6d mark II. I currently shoot a 6d with a 24-105 f/4 and a 35 f/2 at night and don't shoot much video unless its interview style where focusing isn't an issue. I tried a 70d with the 18-135 STM and was amazed at the video autofocus. The STM autofocus for photos in my opinion was lightning on the 70d, just as fast if not faster than the USM and practically silent even with on-camera auto for video. It will be interesting to see the sharpness and distortion scores of the new EF 24-105 STM. But it is obviously laying the ground work for future canon full frame cameras users who want to shoot more video. I would buy it, but not until a full frame canon dual pixel camera is released. I wish you didn't lose a whole f/stop from f/4 at full zoom. If STM can prove as robust and fast as USM then I wouldn't be surprised in seeing more and more STM lenses, just hope they have so L quality glass with weather-resistance. 

I also think that canon is showing significant innovation, well above its competitors for both sensor technology and lens technology. I am happy to see that the latest 7d mark ii hasn't got sucked into the megapixel race, 20 megapixels is plenty, allowing for larger photo sites and significantly less noise in higher iso's. I bought a Nikon D600 around the same time as my Canon 6d because I had heard so many good reviews, and it couldn't touch my Canon 6d with -3EV center autofocus at night on high iso's. Glad to see the 7d mark ii is following suit.


----------



## dgatwood (Sep 17, 2014)

josh27 said:


> While its disappointing that this isn't a L-series lens with a fixed f/stop, it appears to be a similar lens to the EF-S 18-135 STM geared for dual pixel video focusing on a future full frame canon camera, like a 6d mark II.



Too bad the loss of the constant f-stop wasn't made up for by an increase in reach to match the 18–135....


----------

